# Bugs, need help



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 12, 2014)

Probably not the right section for this so move it where it'd apply if it's not right. Anyways today I was looking through my wood and found something I didn't want to see. One end of a board had a ton of little holes, only at the end and there was dust on the board under showing the board didn't come that way from the mill. The boards under the infected board doesn't have holes. It looks like my spalted maple might be what it's coming from. I pray they're not termites, anyone know? I cut the bad piece up looking for a bug and didn't see any. If you do know what it is, what do I do to kill the sob's?


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2014)

I know there are treatments you can apply and I hope others weigh in on them but as a quick fix I put the wood into a heavy duty Black trash bag and seal it up and set in the sun for a week.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 12, 2014)

I assume it's this kind of bug, saw it walking on my spalted maple board and it looks like the hole size


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2014)

You really only have a few options. One is burn it, not acceptable imo. treat with a chemical with borate in it, but that doesn't penetrate very well and the bugs are already in the wood. Best is to have it kilned at a high temp like 140 to 160 degree's ish for 48 hours, that will kill any bugs. Once the bugs are dead the holes look pretty cool imo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 12, 2014)

If that's what they are, I might have been right when you asked me earlier. Google images results for powder post beetles looks very much like that. 

If that's the case, I'd definitely make sure you get rid of them in the shop. I have them up in the barn where all that walnut is stacked, and they seem to leave it alone, but have done a number on the oak and cherry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 18, 2014)

+1 with powder post beetles.
Dint have them until I had some Arizona Ash given to me, but do realize that they already live here.
Now I watch, fumigate and/or burn.


----------

